
In-app tips on Uber - lloydde
https://www.uber.com/ride/how-it-works/tips/
======
lloydde
"“Drivers won't be able to see whether or not a passenger has left a tip until
after they leave a rating for the passenger — so passengers don’t need to
worry about getting low ratings for not tipping,” Campbell told Recode. “It’s
been this way before/after tipping.”"
[https://www.recode.net/2017/7/7/15934208/how-to-tip-uber-
dri...](https://www.recode.net/2017/7/7/15934208/how-to-tip-uber-driver)

------
mandydroid
I feel tips should be in the Uber app. They should have been there form the
beginning. But of course Uber opted to say no tipping ever. Ha! that is old
news .. they are driver and should be tipped for god service .. but only for
good service. The driver should not be allowed to see if you tipped before
they rate you.

